# 185 hydro



## howardmac (Oct 28, 2011)

Hi all
I have a 185 hydro with a 1319b peerless differential. I have taken diff apart 3 times now and everything in there seems to be fine replaced bearings and seals. 
Problem is broken output gear on hydro TWICE. Differential seems to be freewheeling. Is it possible for the dump valve on tranny to cause this?
How do I adjust?
Thanks for any help.
Howardmac


----------

